# Macro



## JadedHeart (May 15, 2016)

I discovered the macro and super macro settings on my camera on Friday... absolutely love it! lol!


----------



## am_hammy (May 15, 2016)

Excellent shots!you captured the colors well. Macro photography is my favorite and constantly gravitate toward in my own photography. Looking forward to seeing some more =)


----------



## escorial (May 16, 2016)

cool


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 16, 2016)

Macro is addicting! Dandelion seeds are always a macro first. I remember my first discovery. I'll admit though. I spoiled myself with a Canon 100mm L series Macro lens. I can't put the lens down whenever I'm outside. You should share your pictures in my A Thousand Words group. It would be cool to see you follow the prompts. We're always looking for more activity there. If the Media Team sees any intriguing shots, you might be featured in their newsletters. It's a win-win! 

Thanks!


----------



## Sonata (May 16, 2016)

Glorious pictures - I am envious of your talent.


----------



## sigmadog (May 25, 2016)

Love these. Especially enjoyed the second shot (yellow flowers). I like the rich colors and deep shadows behind that really push the flowers forward. Nicely done.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 25, 2016)

Such pretty flowers you've captured!


----------

